# Just scored my dream 2012 Altamira Special Edition Frame... Time for a build!



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just scored my dream frame: A 2012 Fuji Altamira SE frameset. With fork and headset it's at ~1.6kg on my luggage scale. I can't wait to start building it! I'd like to keep it stealthy, light and aggressive looking. I know that doesn't come cheap! I was thinking of getting the Ritchey SuperLogic UD carbon bars/stem because the matte finish UD carbon would match perfectly; anyone agree?

I was also thinking of going full Ultegra 6800 to keep with the stealthiness and stay in a reasonable budget.

Wheelset I'm still unsure of - Anyone recommend a carbon clincher that's decently priced that won't cost another BIKE? Thinking FLO wheels?

Note: Don't expect this build to happen overnight. I have my 2006 Fuji Team I ride now (that's perfectly adequate). I just want to build the Altamira right and that might take a while.


----------



## hawkeye1824 (Aug 5, 2013)

For wheels, check out November, either the Rail 52 or Rail 34... Been watching them for a while, but still haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Very nice, how much does the frame cost?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice frame. Here mine. I have basically an Altamira 3.0 drivetrain. 105/Ultegra with an Oval/FSA crankset. The Oval 330 wheels rode great until the front hub needed service at around 4000 miles. But I have spent a lot of time riding in rain, mud and just poor, wet conditions. Bottom bracket failed as well.
I am in South Florida where we have lots of wind, but no climbing so weight is not really a concern. After the Oval wheels I went to the Enve 3.4, but the brakes and rain are not an ideal mix so now I have the Shimano C50 wheels which seem to really help with the wind and the aluminum brakes work the same if wet or dry.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks great Mr645. I'm in FL also (Central). What size is your frame? Mine is the M/L 53cm (but very similar to my other 56cm FUJI) the Altamira runs big I guess.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine is a S/M 47cm, but the reach is long which fits me well.


----------

